# Grundlegende Frage zu Einsatz eines Motors an deinem Frequenzumrichter



## GOPL (23 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

und zwar habe ich folgende Fragestellung. Ich benötige für einen Abluftventilator einen Motor der an ein einen Freuquenzumrichter angeschlossen ist.
Das Netz auf der Eingangseite vom FU hat 380V/60Hz (Brasilien).
Die Vorgabe an den Ventilatorhersteller war dann auch ein Motor mit 380V 60Hz. Doch leider meint dieser, dass der 380V Motor eine zu lange Lieferzeit hat und auch teuerer wäre da er extra gewickelt werden müsste.
Jetzt hat er angeboten einen 440V 60Hz Motor einzusetzten. Ist dies ohne Leistungseinbuse im vorhandenen Netz möglich?
Brauche ich dann einen stärkeren FU? Oder "regelt" mein Freuquenzumrichter das ganze selber wenn ich ihn mit den Nenndaten vom Motor einrichte?
Verwendet wird ein SEW Movitrac 07B.
Muss der Freuquenzumrichter dann einfach die Nennleistung des Motors bringen und gut ist?

Danke schon mal !!


----------



## offliner (23 Januar 2013)

Der Umrichter bringt im Idealfall am Ausgang die Netzspannung, normalerweise aber eher, je nach Modulationsart, ca. 92 %. 
Damit ist ein 440V Motor nur mit Leistungsverlust an 380V zu betreiben.


----------



## GOPL (23 Januar 2013)

ok danke!!
Meine Leistung Berechnet sich ja wie folgt: P=U*I*cos phi*sqrt(3)
setzte ich jetzt nun bei gleichen Daten die unterschiedlichen Leistungen ein folgt darauf:
P1=380V*5A*0,9*1,73=2,96kW dies entspricht 86,3% Leistung
P2=440V*5A*0,9*1,73=3,43kW dies entspricht 100% Leistung

=> ich hätte ca. 14% weniger Leitung. 

Ist diese Betrachtung korrekt? Oder muss ich verschiedene Ströme verwenden?

Steigt mein Strom dann auf einen unzulässig hohen Wert wenn ich den Motor verwenden würde oder verhindert das der Freuquenzumrichter und ich hätte einfach weniger Leistung?

So habe gerade mit SEW telefoniert. Also ich könnte den Motor betreiben, wenn ich unter seiner Nenndrehzahl bleibe. Aber die genaue mögliche Drehzahl müsste man ausprobieren.
Von daher muss mein Lieferant einen anderen Motor wickeln.


----------



## Deltal (23 Januar 2013)

Da die Spannung ja geringer ist, kann der Strom (kaum) größer werden? Bedenke das sich deine Berechnung auf den Nennbetrieb beziehen, der Wirkleistungsfaktor wird wohl schlechter werden, weil weniger Wirkleistung im Motor umgesetzt wird.

Ich frage mich aber: warum kein 400V 50Hz Motor?


----------



## GOPL (23 Januar 2013)

guter Einwand das hab ich ja noch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen.
kann ich die 20V Spannungsunterschied durch die 10Hz mehr "kompensieren"?


----------



## RealDrive (23 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

 400V/50Hz würde dann wohl bedeuten 460V/60Hz. Siehe beigefügtes Leistungsschild,




Gleich richtig machen ist meistens besser und auch günstiger.
 Dh. der Vorgabe vom Ventilatorhersteller folgen.
 Die Auslegung des Motors für die Anwendung ist genau so wichtig wie das Fondament für den Hausbau.
 Wenn man da an der falschen Stelle spart geht es am Ende schief.

Noch etwas Theorie zum 440V/60Hz Motor:
Entscheidend ist hier das U/f-Verhältnis 440V/60Hz
Bedeutet ca. 7,33V/Hz => ”volles” Moment an der Welle
Bei 380V-Netz => max. 380V und 52 Hz am FU-Ausgang => bis hier liefert der Motor ”volles” Moment.
Soll der Motor noch schneller Drehen? – z.B. 60Hz verändert sich das U/f-Verhältnis auf ca. 6,33V/Hz.
Die Frequenz kann zwar über den FU gesteigert werden, aber das Netz gibt nicht mehr Spannung her.  
Folge: das Drehmoment des Motors sinkt.

Ein größerer FU hilft hier auch nicht – der kann auch nur die Spannung am Ausgang liefern die das Netz bietet (380V).

Viele Grüße

VLT_RealDrive


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2013)

Jetzt mal eine andere Frage:
Warum 60Hz Nennfrequenz des Motors?

Wenn du den Ventilator so auslegst, das 50Hz reichen, dann bist du mit 380V 
gerade noch so im grünen Bereich, die Feldschwächung sollte sich bei den 20V auch noch nicht so gravierend auswirken.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## GOPL (24 Januar 2013)

Ok Danke für die Antworten. Jetzt versteh ich das Ganze auch etwas besser.
Ich habe jetzt den Motor mit der längeren Lieferzeit (380V 60Hz) bestellt. 
Ist wohl richtig, dass ein späterer Motorentausch in keinem Verhältnis zu der langen Lieferzeit steht.

Gruß Martin


----------



## RealDrive (24 Januar 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Wenn du den Ventilator so auslegst, das 50Hz reichen, dann bist du mit 380V
> gerade noch so im grünen Bereich, die Feldschwächung sollte sich bei den 20V auch noch nicht so gravierend auswirken.



Das ist der Unterschied von Theorie und Praxis. Meine Ausführungen und deine Aussage: "gerade noch im grünen Bereich" gehören zur Theorie.
In der Praxis sollte man wissen wie hoch denn die Belastung tatsächlich ist: dazu sollte der Ventilatorenhersteller eine Aussage machen.
Bei Haftungsfragen kann man sich ja dann darauf berufen...

Gruß
VLT_RealDrive
www.vlt.de


----------



## miami (25 Januar 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Wenn du den Ventilator so auslegst, das 50Hz reichen, dann bist du mit 380V
> gerade noch so im grünen Bereich, die Feldschwächung sollte sich bei den 20V auch noch nicht so gravierend auswirken.



Vorsicht! Bei Pumpen und Lüftern steigt die Leistung quadratisch zur Dehzahl. Wenn der Lüfterhersteller den Motor wirtschaftlich dimensioniert hat, d.h. seine Nennleistung wird bei Nenndrehzahl benötigt, brauchst Du gar nicht an Feldschwächung denken.


----------



## MSB (26 Januar 2013)

Erfahrungsgemäß, und das kommt jetzt voll aus der Praxis:
Eine gewisse Überlast, was in dem Fall ein mehr an Strom bedeutet, spielt bei einem Ventilator nicht die geringste Rolle.

380V sind erfahrungsgemäß auch bei "Nennlast" kein Problem, bedeutet halt dann ein paar Prozent Überstrom, die aber im Grunde keine Rolle spielen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## dzsy7ri (4 April 2013)

Hallo, ich hänge mich gleich mal ran hier mit einer allgemeinen Motor-FU Frage:

Bisher läuft ein 0,25kW Drehstrom-Asynchronmotor an einem Interbus FU mit Nenndrehzahl bei 50Hz. Im Zuge einer Veränderung im System soll der Motor zeitweiße mit 60 Hz betrieben werden. Mit einem Netzfilter und vorgeschaltetem Interbus-FU-Modul scheint das möglich zu sein. Der Feldschwächbereich ist vertretbar und das Drehmoment noch ausreichend.
Ich frage mich nur ob ich den FU an dessen Motorabgang, lt. Handbuch, ein Dreiphasen-Asynchronmotor mit einer Nennleistung von 0,37 kW bis 1,5 kW angeschlossen werden kann mit dem 0,25kW Antrieb klar kommt bzw. umgekehrt.

Muss auch noch ein neuer Motor ran oder ist es bei diesen Dimensionen unkritisch?


----------



## doctorVLT (6 April 2013)

Hallo dzsy7ri,

SOfern du sicher bist dass der Feldschwächbereich noch genug Moment bereit hält wäre es FU- Seitig kein Problem. Ich lese dass dein FU eigentlich zu grß ist,oder?
Wenn er 0,37 bis 1,5 kW kann, warum nimmst du nicht die 87Hz- Kennlinie?
Wenn du den Motor in Dreieck statt Stern mit 230V verschaltest würde es besser zum FU passen. Motordaten sind dann oft eher möglich als im Stern wo er evtl. (wegen Stromwandler usw. ) etwas zu klein ist und vielleicht nicht programmiert werden kann.

Sofern das alles stimmt wären die Motordaten 230V (Dreieck), 50Hz, xxx A, 14xx UPM und bis 87Hz bzw. je nach Netzspannung etwas darunter hast du garkeinen Feldschwächbereich zu befürchten.

Gruß

DOC


----------



## dzsy7ri (8 April 2013)

Hallo DOC,

es handelt sich nicht um ein Standalone-FU-Motor-Paket. Der FU ist im Interbus eingebunden und soll weiterhin über einen entsprechenden FU Baustein im S7 umschaltbar sein. Iniabhängig soll schnell/langsam umgeschaltet werden. 60Hz zum Anfahren und Transport und zum Anhalten und positionieren wieder 50Hz.
An vorhandene elektrotechnische Verschaltungen würde ich auch ungern ranfassen, um der Instandhaltung möglichst wenig Überraschungen und Sonderfälle zu bereiten. 

Mir ging es nur darum, was passiert, wenn ich den 0,25kW Motor an einem 0,37kW FU betreibe? Steigt einer von beiden aus und wenn ja, wer?

Viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Lumpi (8 April 2013)

Hallo.

Da sollte es keine Probleme geben. Es ist ja sogar eigentlich bei vielen gängige Praxis den Fu eine Baugröße größer zu wählen wie der Motor. Es könnte nur Probleme geben wenn der FU sehr viel Größer ist als der Motor (wie von doctorVLT schon geschrieben).
Du musst natürlich dem FU immer die Passenden Motordaten geben bzw. den Motor vom FU einmessen lassen!

Auch mit den 60Hz gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach meistens keine Probleme. Das kann aber so sicherlich nicht pauschalisiert werden. Wenn der Motor jetzt schon am Nennstrom liefe, könnte er dann mit 60Hz einen zu hohe Strom benötigen. Sollte dies aber dann auch nur kurzzeitig geschehen, über ein paar Sekunden oder so, würde ich persönlich da aber auch kein großes Problem sehen wenn sich die Überlast in Grenzen hält.


----------



## dzsy7ri (8 April 2013)

Super! Ich danke euch für eure Antworten!


----------

